# DVD Brenner defekt?



## BSA (7. April 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich mache mir derzeit Sicherheitskopien von meinen DVD`s (ist ja erlaubt)! Und ich muss festellen, dass die Filme mitten im Film immer unterbrochen werden, das heißt das die DVD einfach angehalten wird, und ich den Film nicht weiter gucken kann. Nun habe ihc heute mal andere Rohlinge ausprobiert, und habe die folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen (siehe Angehängte Grafik). Hat da jemand ne Idee ob das am Brenner liegt oder woran das sonst liegen könnte?

Würd mich über nen Guten Tipp freuen.


----------



## chmee (7. April 2005)

Könnte wirklich n Defekt sein. Schau aber bitte erstmal im Rechner nach, ob Dein
DVD-RW an einem 40poligen oder 80poligen IDE-Kabel hängt. Habe einigen DVD-
Laufwerken so schon das Leben retten können.

mfg chmee


----------



## BSA (8. April 2005)

Der hängt an einem 40piligen IDE Kabel, aber wie sollte ich den damit jetzt retten?!


----------



## BSA (10. April 2005)

Sorry, hängt doch an einem 80-poligen kabel!


----------



## chmee (11. April 2005)

Unter XP wollten schon so einige, wie auch mein DVD-Brenner, nicht
wirklich arbeiten.. Wurden als CD-Brenner angezeigt oder hakelten schrecklich
bei DVD-Wiedergabe.. Irgendwie ist die Datenmenge nur über 80pol. sauber
transportierbar..

mfg chmee


----------

